# Dogfights



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

I have become hooked on the "Dogfights" series that airs on History Channel on Friday nights right after BSG. Last week they portrayed the "Flying Tigers". Anybody steer me to a website so that I can order a P-40 Warhawk. Looking for 1/48 or larger scale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

www.squadron.com
Just do a search, all the P-40s you could want shall appear.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Shouldn't have even wasted my time in the post. Should have just sent you a PM, figured if anyone should know, you would!!!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

http://www.p40warhawk.com/Models/Reviews/Models/Trumpeter/P-40B/P-40B.htm

Just some more info, if you haven't found this one already.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I recorded that show for my 10 year-old son and left it so he would find the tape the next morning. He was up early and was having mock dogfights with his Revell P-40 the next day. 

Now I gotta build that Zero that is in my archives!

to(m)


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Spam spam spam spam...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I've suddenly got the urge to buy bearings from china.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Go ahead. In an hour you will want some more.  

tom


----------

